# Michael Vick Would Like to Own a Dog Again Someday



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This struck me as . . . interesting:
http://myespn.go.com/s/conversations/show/story/5922161

I'm not quite sure what to make of that story.

-Cheers


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd like for unicorns to be real and ice cream to be a diet food but it's not going to happen. 

He's a real animal lover all right what with the hanging and drowning the adults who underperformed.  He's a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I read the comments...what a bunch of dumbasses, lol.

Personally, who gives a flying **** about Michael Vick anymore? He's a waste of oxygen, just like that creep from High Caliber K9 that let those animals starve to death. Oh, but wait, that asshole wasn't some football star so the cruel acts that he committed got him a few misdemeanors and no national news publicity. 

Vick was court ordered not to have dogs. End of story. He needs to just STFU about wanting a "pet" for "rehabilitation" - there is no rehab for being an asshole.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I read the comments...what a bunch of dumbasses, lol.


Agreed.



> Personally, who gives a flying **** about Michael Vick anymore?


Eagles fans? Jerry Jones, maybe?

Actually, if you watch SportsCenter or follow sports, apparently lots. He's leading fan voting for the Pro Bowl.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-probowlvoting



> Vick was court ordered not to have dogs. End of story. He needs to just STFU about wanting a "pet" for "rehabilitation" - there is no rehab for being an asshole.


Maybe. I have to wonder if some judge will buy into it though. One would hope not. Strange things happen sometimes though.

Sociologically speaking, it's strange and kind of uncomfortable to see him portrayed as almost this hero rising from the ashes of his conviction. Fascinating, yet also rather disconcerting how quickly people forget the graphic nature of what Vick was actually involved in. I do believe in second chances, however for him to seemingly rebound so absolutely in the popularity of Americans is, all things considered, kind of unsettling at least in large part because people are setting aside their disgust with his actions pretty much entirely because he's a gifted athlete on a national stage. That phenomenon is really the source of my interest in the story.

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am no super fan of the sport of football, but do watch games almost every week, I never even payed much attention to him before his "comeback"..

I don't know about letting him get more dogs, but that guy is a hell of a football player...

He deserves the votes he is getting. I would hope the Pro Bowl is voted on based on a player's skill at playing the game of football...

If I voted, I would vote for him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't Vick now a spokes person for peta? 
Just wondering if they would let him get another dog? :-k
He's an excellent ball player. Paid his penalty as far as jail time but should still be held to the judge's ruling.
JMHO of course! :grin:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's what I was getting at. I don't watch football, it bores me. The guy got his job back (and how many people get to go back to a good paying job after jail time?) he gets to go on with his life...but he doesn't need a dog. 

I don't care about Michael Vick, it disgusts me that he got to go back to a decent paying job when any other convicted felon can barely get a job flipping burgers, but that's life. Fido doesn't need to be in that home, he has already proven he can't be trusted with a living creature.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's what I was getting at. I don't watch football, it bores me. The guy got his job back (and how many people get to go back to a good paying job after jail time?) he gets to go on with his life...but he doesn't need a dog.
> 
> I don't care about Michael Vick, it disgusts me that he got to go back to a decent paying job when any other convicted felon can barely get a job flipping burgers, but that's life. Fido doesn't need to be in that home, he has already proven he can't be trusted with a living creature.


If Adolph Hitler could play football, there would be a NFL team that would sign him to a x million dollar contract :-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Isn't Vick now a spokes person for peta?
> Just wondering if they would let him get another dog? :-k
> He's an excellent ball player. Paid his penalty as far as jail time but should still be held to the judge's ruling.
> JMHO of course! :grin:


His probation is 3 yrs. As far as I know after that he can own a dog.

I do not know all the details of the dog stuff, and don't really care to know. He did what he he did, he got caught, he paid his price, I am not sure what people would want him to do? 
From what I read about him, he is in financial ruins from the fiasco. millions and millions. 

Guy probably really does likes dogs, so he wants a family pet...who cares?

"I have been around him a lot, and feel confident that he would do a good job as a pet owner," Wayne Pacelle, president of the Humane Society of the United States, told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution on Wednesday. 

I would bet if he ever wants to put another dog down, he would take it to the vet. Instead of putting a bullet in its head or drowning it, which happens every day . I even bet he doesn't put another dog down, even if he wanted too...cause he would get crucified.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I still see it as nearly as bad as letting a child molester be a kindergarten teacher - it's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> His probation is 3 yrs. As far as I know after that he can own a dog.
> 
> I do not know all the details of the dog stuff, and don't really care to know. He did what he he did, he got caught, he paid his price, I am not sure what people would want him to do?
> From what I read about him, he is in financial ruins from the fiasco. millions and millions.
> ...


"IF" that was a part of the sentence I would have to agree with you. 

Scary that someone from the HSUS said that! They aren't far behind PETA in their beliefs. Just better at hiding it and making money from the general population.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> "IF" that was a part of the sentence I would have to agree with you.
> 
> Scary that someone from the HSUS said that! They aren't far behind PETA in their beliefs. Just better at hiding it and making money from the general population.


Bob. the comments about putting a dog down are from *me*, not from the Humane Society guy...LOL...

Ashley...I understand your point of view...and all the others. Just giving my opinion on it.

I doubt the dogs involved in the fighting/gambling organization he was involved in, were viewed in the same way by him internally, as a family pet would be if he ends up getting one. 

I am not defending Michael Vick. I personally don't care if he ever gets a dog or not.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am good with him getting a dog and getting his job back. I know that there are thousands of scumbags many times worse than he is. 

Ever see an ad for a 8, 9, or 10 year old dog because they are moving ?

Pits are bred to fight, I cannot imagine the evaluators had a ****ing clue more than most "evaluators" at shelters, and the dogs paid big time anyway.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not defending Vick at all here, I never really even followed all of the dog fighting shit about him. So I do not know the severity of the abuse charges he had against him. Maybe I should research that more before I comment on this. But I know several people who cull dogs for not performing to a standard. Hell, I know of a police officer here near me who has bear dogs and he shoots many of his dogs if they are not up to his standard, and amazingly his dogs are much better than anyone's around here.And the ones in his yard are very well cared for. I have seen people shoot dogs for many reasons while growing up in a farming community. I know many breeders in Europe who drown puppies just because they are females. 
Now, I dont know if Vick was just out torturing dogs, or if he was culling dogs that did not perform. Anyway, I dont care if he ever has another dog or not. But I will say that I have watched him play football for several years now (ever since he played for Virginia Tech) and he is fun to watch.
I am glad he got his job back, for my sake, not his, because I enjoy watching him play.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's another : 
http://chronicle.augusta.com/latest-news/2010-12-01/19-dead-dogs-found-dumped-burke


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope he gets into the the protection sports and learns how to decoy. I've seen a former NFL player work some dogs and it's pretty damn amazing. Vick would be even better if he knew how to read a dog.

Also he'd learn how to build a real relationship with a dog via training.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I am no super fan of the sport of football, but do watch games almost every week, I never even payed much attention to him before his "comeback"..
> 
> I don't know about letting him get more dogs, but that guy is a hell of a football player...
> 
> ...


Hey Joby, I'm a fence-sitter on this. On the one hand, it makes for a great story. He seems to be genuinely remorseful, he served his time and paid his debt to society, and he seems to have rebounded from it.

On the other hand, the Pro Bowl is for all intents & purposes a popularity contest. It's partly based on the skills and accomplishments, but it really is by and large fans voting on who they like best, hence you'd see players having off years still getting in because they were fan favorites. Not that Vick's amazing skills are not justification for the votes, however it is a bit awkward to sort of look at how people were in an uproar about Vick's actions . . . until he threw for 300+ and ran for over 100 in a game.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't care about Michael Vick, it disgusts me that he got to go back to a decent paying job when any other convicted felon can barely get a job flipping burgers, but that's life


Well, actually that may in part just be the NFL. Look at Leonard Little.
http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2008/05/02/do-you-forgive-leonard-little/

Granted his drunk driving manslaughter was an accident, but he had another DUI after the fact (stopped for speeding, smelled of alcohol, failed several roadside tests, charges somehow dropped) and only fairly recently retired. Still, he got to play in the NFL afterward. I had a hard time stomaching that.



> Fido doesn't need to be in that home, he has already proven he can't be trusted with a living creature.


Then you have the questions of forgiveness, whether or not people can change, and how much of a different person Vick is at this point or will be in the future. I really can't defend the guy, or judge him one way or the other. I _do_ find it an interesting where-do-you-go-now situation for Vick. People have done worse and turned their lives around, and I do like to believe in second-chances and turn-arounds in life. Still not sure how I feel about him having a dog at this point, but sociologically speaking, it is kind of an interesting case and kind of a ballsy thing for Vick to bring up in an interview.

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It just blows me away that people got nothing better to do than sit around and worry about what Michael Vicks does with the rest of his life. It's like y'all got no business of your own to tend to. Why should anyone care what he does now.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It just blows me away that people got nothing better to do than sit around and worry about what Michael Vicks does with the rest of his life. It's like y'all got no business of your own to tend to. Why should anyone care what he does now.


I'm a sports nut. I also find stories of personal redemption interesting on some level.

I can't say it took up that much of my time and I don't really devote much during the day worrying about him, or most others. It was just a headline on ESPN.com.

-Cheers


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This is what my feelings are on this jerk off, JMO


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

> ....but sociologically speaking, it is kind of an interesting case and kind of a ballsy thing for Vick to bring up in an interview.


did he bring it up? or was it asked? Can't blame a guy for being honest...if he was asked...



> On the other hand, the Pro Bowl is for all intents & purposes a popularity contest. It's partly based on the skills and accomplishments, but it really is by and large fans voting on who they like best, hence you'd see players having off years still getting in because they were fan favorites. Not that Vick's amazing skills are not justification for the votes, however it is a bit awkward to sort of look at how people were in an uproar about Vick's actions . . . until he threw for 300+ and ran for over 100 in a game.


I don't follow football, so who knows... 

I imagine the people that are not into football, that reacted strongly to his actions, probably still hate the guy. I'd say outside of football, overwhelmingly people hate him. If not for football, they would know him only by the dog thing.

Of the people that are really into football, who knows how many were avid animal or pet people, how many are activists....

From a sociological point of view I am intrigued by people and pets, people and dogs, .and people and animals in general.

Some people hate cats, some people hate dogs, some people hate both. Some people don't hate them, but dont care much about them either, if at all. Some people LOVE cats, and hate dogs, some people LOVE dogs, but hate cats. 

I consider myself as an avid animal person. I like animals. Always have.

Most people kill pest animals, rodents and such, some people keep them as pets and get all in a uproar about things. I raised rats to feed snakes, I would pre-kill or stun the rats. Does that mean I don't like rats? 

Some people hunt feral cats, others save them. Some people with pet cats still hunt feral cats...do they not like cats?

Some people hunt dangerous animals with dogs, some people fight their dogs, both often causing harm to the dogs, does that mean they don't like dogs? Some people that despise these things would have no trouble killing a skunk in their yard.

Some people will do everything to save a dog, some will put a dog down fairly easily, does that mean the latter does not like dogs?

Some people make decisions based on emotions, some based on practicality. 

It is interesting how people react to things about animals, if they have those animals as pets. Even if they are not super animal right's activist types...The pet mentality in interesting.

Would people react the same way if Michael Vick was clubbing fish, or filleting them alive? What about if he threw a live lobster in a pot of boiling water? What if he was filmed hunting boar with his dogs, instead of fighting them? Or caught hooking a minnow through the eyes while fishing, or slaughtering his own lamb he raised at his house? If he cut a chickens head off and laughed as it ran around with no head? 
Some people would react very strongly to this stuff, others will not. Some people would think someone is crazy if they got upset about these things.

Dog people are interesting for sure...
Take shooting a dog...Shooting animals and killing them is considered humane by a good chunk of people...as in hunting animals. all kinds of animals....shooting people is considered by some as a humane way to kill. But shoot a DOG????? NO way, a coyote or a fox sure,a raccon, no problem...

Fight a dog? HELL NO...Even though fighting dogs live to fight and enjoy
the fight, Hunt aggressive animals with a dog? some say no others say no problem. And if the dog get mortally wounded? What is the RIGHT way to put it down? 

Some people like to watch nature shows, with all sorts of animals fighting eachother, or killing eachother. Some people like to watch dogs kill cats, and other animals, but morally hate the thought of seeing 2 dogs fight. others can't bear to watch any animal fighting or getting killed.

use a dog for protection? some people say hell no, thats terrible to put a dog in a situation where he can be hurt or killed. Many of the same people train dogs for biting sports, that cause injuries to dogs all the time.

Some people would think starving a dog for 5-6 days is ok for training, others would wan to kill that person.

Some people crate or kennel their dogs more than others would agree with. Some people think crating a dog at all is inhumane...

What's worse? who knows....shoot a dog, hang a dog, drown a dog...All possibly fairly humane ways for an animal to die, if one wanted to kill it...much better than starving one to death...but far worse than taking it to vet to do the deed, in most peoples eyes, because its a dog.

Then what to do with the body? Cremate it, Bury it? throw it in the woods to feed some wild animals? Dispose of it in a trash bag in a dumpster? Toss it off a boat? What is the right thing??? and why???

People in other cultures eat dogs, some own dogs as pets and eat only other dogs. People eat cows here, in other places that is a major offense.

Some people that claim to love dogs, do things to their dogs, that others would think is terrible, but they themselves don't see it that way.

Some people have dogs, some people have dogs as pets, some people have some dogs and some that are pets. others have dogs, but they are not pets in their hearts. some breeders could never kill a puppy, some have no problems killing them. 

I know a guy that killed a shit ton of stray dogs, after moving to Puerto Rico, single handedly wiped them out of his town...the townspeople are in an uproar about the death of the dogs, but the same people let them die in the streets, hit them with their cars and leave them all over the roadways, they are mad about the dogs being dead, but did very little if anything to take care of them while they were alive...was he right or wrong? who knows...matter of opinion.

The whole thing is interesting in general...things that contradict eachother within the same person, hypocrisy, righteousness, immorality. It is all a matter of how people look at it...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

regardless of how people think he is as a footbal player....he and his friend killed 8 dogs coze they didnt perform up to scratch ? and yes lots of people do the same with their dogs and its common practice at some places but it dont make it right...he did his time and so hes supposed to be allowed to have dogs again....BS if you ask me...he should never be allowed to own a single pet in his life !

so hes a good football player ? I dont care if the sun shines out of his ass and he can whistle dixie and make a touchdown and do a lil victorydance all at once....he abused and killed 8 dogs...that makes him a rank bastard in my eyes that should never own a single living thing again in his life...

animals, no matter which ones, are not put in this world to be abused or shot when not they dont live up to your expectation...

i aint a crybaby when it comes to dogs but this is fked to the limit...playing good football does not excuse the things he did and no he should not get another chance to do it again...

if anything, since hes so well loved and in the public eye he should be used as an example instead of letting him have a dog again in future...

JMO


----------

